# Can a traffic engineer apply for CA civil PE?



## pangbaby (Jul 6, 2010)

My title is engineer-transportation, but actually i worked as a traffic engineer or planning. I want to take the civil PE exam of California. But sadly, I find in their instructions, they don't consider the working experience of traffic engineering as CIVIL experience.

Is there any way that I can take the exam? How can I address my experience?

Is there any sucessful story?

Thanks!


----------



## sac_engineer (Jul 6, 2010)

pangbaby said:


> My title is engineer-transportation, but actually i worked as a traffic engineer or planning. I want to take the civil PE exam of California. But sadly, I find in their instructions, they don't consider the working experience of traffic engineering as CIVIL experience.
> Is there any way that I can take the exam? How can I address my experience?
> 
> Is there any sucessful story?
> ...


Do you have transportation design experience? If you can focus on that experience and have it verified by a supervisor with a PE, then it would qualify as experience so you can take the CA PE exam.


----------



## pangbaby (Jul 6, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> pangbaby said:
> 
> 
> > My title is engineer-transportation, but actually i worked as a traffic engineer or planning. I want to take the civil PE exam of California. But sadly, I find in their instructions, they don't consider the working experience of traffic engineering as CIVIL experience.
> ...


I didn't really design anything, but sometimes i worked with the design people to check whether their design make sense in traffic operations. I don't know whether this counts. Sigh.

Thanks!


----------



## sac_engineer (Jul 6, 2010)

pangbaby said:


> sac_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > pangbaby said:
> ...


I would definitely include that experience. Remember, as a PE exam applicant, you are not an engineer so most of the work you do is really about checking and ensuring engineering standards are being met. You are also using engineering judgment on your projects on a daily basis under the supervision of a professional engineer. You're good to go as far as qualifying for the exam. Apply and let them tell you whether your experience is not applicable rather than making that assumption yourself.

Good luck!


----------

